# Wartung Hinterbau Rocky Mountain Element Signature



## Albatros73 (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

habe gerade entdeckt, dass es ein Rocky Forum gibt. Deshalb poste ich mein Problem nochmal hier. Ich habe gestern meinen Hinterbaudämpfer für eine Wartung ausgebaut. Das war seit Jahren fällig. Beim Ausbau des Dämpfers ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wippe ziemlich schwergängig ist. Aber wie ich das wieder leichtgängig bekomme weiss ich eben nicht. Könnt Ihr mir da weiter helfen?

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank.

Grüße
Albatros73


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Du hast ein "altes" Element noch mit Gleitlagern? Der Hinterbau ist ohne Dämpfer schwergängig? Dann solltest du die Gleitlager tauschen. teilweise reicht auch ausbauen und säubern. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

